# whats the most common breeds in your country or state



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

So I'm curious i've seen some pretty cool looking breeds on here that i've never seen in my life so it's got me wondering, :
whats the most common horse in your state? 
What other common breeds are you able to pick up?
What are very uncommon breeds that perhaps youve seen one for sale once in a while?

I'll start.
Most common breed around me is the thoroughbred. Can pick them up for a few hundred, hell they are getting given away thats how many there are. Every single advertising site you go on about 90 percent is thoroughbreds for sale.
The second more common would probablly be Quarter horses and stocks though theres not as many as i would prefer. Its pretty much a thoroughbred state atm in my eyes. Also the standardbreds are very common too.
Very uncommon, well pretty much every other breed but i saw an irish draught for sale the other day for the first time ever. sometimes i see those fjords for sale, ive seen about 3 of them in the last year. 

Thats all i can think of atm


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Quarter Horse. Hands down. There is so many quarter horses in the Montana!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Common breeds in NZ... I've seen a LOT of QHs. Standardbreds are common too  And appaloosas.

I think the uncommon breeds are Fjords, haven't seen any TBs... nor Haflingers or Saddlebreds or TWHs.

Doesn't mean they aren't there though, lol. Haven't gone out much.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Im further south in the state then the OP but most common would be tbs, quarter horses and aussie stock horses.

One breed I've pretty much never heard of around here would be lippizzaners. I recently realised there is a small stud about 10 minutes from my house. I've only seen the horses from the road but they look gorgeous.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

In AZ, quarter horses and qh-type paints. Hands down, lol.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Quarter horses! They come on us like locusts! Quarter swarms! 100 sorrel geldings for every man and child! They are the plauge! :lol:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Believe it or not but theres barely any paints in queensland for sale lately!(except for 2 13,000 dollar ones  ) 

sky- you are so lucky you rarely see thoroughbreds, it's all you see here :/
apache- omg imagine if queensland got a few more lipizanns how amazing would that be! ^^


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

brighteyes- send me one?! haha im trying to find a nice decent quarter horse for sale atm. found one nice one, 5000 dollars but sounds quite lovely ^^


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Arabians are a second, and then tb's. Now that I'm getting into dressage, I'm seeing much more warmbloods, although never outside the ring. Least common I would say are andalusians, friesians, gypsy vanners, and the like.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say half the horses in Oregon have to be QH's and the other half is a mish mash of breeds. Wouldn't be surprised if appies came in second.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually now that I think about it I can't remember if it is a lipizzaner or an andalusian stud but they are both equally uncommon around here.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm further up north in Queensland than both Apachewhitesox and Tayz and I've found that the most common breeds in my area are Warmbloods, Thoroughbreds and crosses of them both. But in saying that, I'm a dressage person and don't really venture much outside that circle of horsie friends. Least common breeds would be Paints and Arabs. I don't think I've ever seen Fjords and Haffies at all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tayz said:


> sky- you are so lucky you rarely see thoroughbreds, it's all you see here


Yeah it's odd! I've seen a few pinto draft crosses.. actually. 

But no TBs. They like them stocky or short and petite so the lighter QH types. 

First time seeing a Standardbred in person though.. I felt so bad.. thought he was a mule :lol: but he forgave me lol!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

On Vancouver Island in Canada it is def. QHs and TBs... In Germany where I am originally from it is mostly warmbloods, friesians and welsh ponies.... I would say!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

haha a mule! ****! loving this chat, some very interesting breeds


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Around us (in the UK) it's usually crossbreeds XD Don't know if that's just our area or the whole of the UK, but they're mostly cobby types


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

lovehiphop i agree im from the uk aswell and all we se here is cobby types and tbs.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

In my part of Scotland, there's a hell of a lot of warmbloods and TBs. Lot of people here are quite well off and think buying a big WB makes their riding better - sadly, many of the WBs here shouldn't be touched with a bargepole as they've been ruined by their riders! Plenty TBs, plenty light and middleweight hunter types, a few sports horses. A fair few Arabs, more come out of the woodwork at breed shows or endurance, obv. Plenty Clydesdales too, some prizewinning breeders up here. Oh, and quite a few Lippizzaners - I've ridden one and owned a part-bred one in the last two years.

Ponies-wise, lots of Highlands, Welsh, Fjords and a few Haflingers. 

Never met a TWH in my life, and met a few part-QH but never full. Or Morgans, Paso Finos, Saddlebreds, Standardbreds... all those yankee horses


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Thoroughbreds followed closely by Australian Stock Horses. 

Although I think in the more urban areas Thoroughbreds are a large majority, there are just many working type horses out this way.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Quarter Horses, QH crosses and Paints are the most common around Alberta


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Quarter horses, paints and Arabians....


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

In my area of North Carolina, Quarter Horses and gaited breeds seem to be the most common. TWH and Paso Finos are pretty common for gaited breeds but almost everyone owns a chestnut QH (I am a proud owner of one!) In my neighborhood there are about 12!

On Long Island, where we used to live, warmbloods and OTTB seemed to be everywhere, but it's been a while so I don't really know what it's like now.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmm. westvirginia is the worst place for a horse person to live. mostly grades and TWH a few pasofinos and halflingers and the rest are work horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

A breed that's known for evolving in Florida is the "Florida Cracker," and yet I've never laid eyes on one...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

QH's, Paints, QH x's, rest is a mix, probably arabian before tb or saddlebreds. Oh notice a few drafts and can get a mustang out here too.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Cobs, connemaras, irish draught (crosses more than full) and thoroughbreds. I bet if i looked on donedeal, the first page would without a doubt include a few cobs and connies. 

We don't see many QHs... when I do see them I get super excited and go "i want!" Every now and then I see ads for arabs. Recently there has been a collection of Clydesdales advertised.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm in Alberta, quarter horses, TBs, Arabians, and Paints are quite common.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

In Nevada of course Quarter horses or a Quarter horse cross. Mostly cowhorse and foundation bred. Some ranches like a QH with a little bit of Draft in them. Or an Appendix. I have heard of others using Polo Pony rejects. Some Paints as well. Naturally there are Mustangs.

Just from going off of CL in east Texas. Lots of Paints, QH and TWH. A few TB and Arabs. Plenty of Heinz 57... 
The QH in east Texas seem to be more geared to the barrel racers and team ropers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

QH, and thoroughbreds or a mish-mash of random breeds. There are quite few paints, and Warmbloods populate the english show ring. I'm in Saskatchewan .


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

In Texas, there's Quarter horse and paints everywhere!!! I'm in central texas, down towards Austin there's more Thoroughbreds. Not many here....a few appys. I wish there were more arabians
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Here in Oklahoma, the Quarter Horse is king, closely followed by the APHA Paints. In my part of the state, there are also a few thoroughbreds, and quite a number of gaited breeds - Paso Finos, TWH and MFT. Now that I think about it, there are also some Arab breeders/owners around here, too, as well as several draft horse owners in the county north of us - they farm with strictly horsepower by choice. Sure do like to watch the horses cutting hay!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Northern Alabama here; from my observations and experience, our top three are Tennessee walkers, quarter horses, and racking/singlefooting horses. Then it's probably other stock horses, thoroughbreds/TB crosses, a boatload of grade stock-type horses/ponies, and then Arabians/Arab crosses. I also see quite a few haflingers and percherons.

Now, I hang out with the trail riding and pleasure crowd, so naturally I see more of the "regular" horses -- quarter horses, paints, and gaited horses, and a few Arabians.

The rarest horse I've come across would probably be fjords and Icelandics. From what I've been told, they don't do too well down here in the south -- too hot and painfully humid as well as allergy problems. Warmbloods are few and far between here as well, but down toward Auburn/Montgomery, I've noticed there's more of them.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here It Standardbreds, Thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses and Arabians


----------



## Enderous (May 24, 2012)

TB's all the way. Having worked in the racing industry, a TB would really have to take a shine to me to pay more than $500 for. They have way too many problems with them from being worked before fully developed. 
The other I seem to being seeing alot of is minis! They are everywhere on the free advertising sites!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on Kiwis.. there is no way my answer/post alone covers all of NZ! I've only been out twice!!


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

A majority of the horses in my area are Quarter Horses. Mine is a Quarter Horse.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Latvia. Latvian Warmbloods are the most popular here - mostly sports type and carriage type. We also have the Latvian Draft and the Latgalian Trotter, but these breeds are on the verge of extinction, sadly.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

you know.. KY is known for thoroughbreds but Id venture to guess there are more Saddlebreds, Ky Mtns, TWH than thoroughbreds around here.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

We're in KY, so you can find an OTTB just about everywhere. So many tracks here, so many horses given away


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Here in Argentina the most popular breeds are:

Criollo
Polo Argentino
Silla Argentino

I've learnt about some wonderful horses here in this forum! I love clydesdales!!! Wish we had some here!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

marybonus said:


> Here in Argentina the most popular breeds are:
> 
> Criollo
> Polo Argentino
> ...


I wish we had Criollos!LOL


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

In Oklahoma, QH's and Paints are definitely the most common, probably followed by TB's or Arabians. I've seen quite a few gaited horses, too, but they seem to be mostly in northern OK.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 16, 2012)

QHs hands-down is the biggest breed in Montana, because of all the cowboys. Next would probably be the Arabian...lots of people have them for trail riding, endurance, that sort of thing. You can pick up good quality of either breed for a few hundred dollars. People GIVE them away. Much more rare would be any of the English high-performance breeds, thoroughbreds, warmbloods, Hanovarians, etc, etc. I can't even find a saddle store in my town that sells English tack, so any breed that's more for dressage, jumping etc is pretty rare out here.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 16, 2012)

Actually, now that I think about it, you see a lot of draft and draft-crosses in MT, too. People still use them for farm work a lot around here.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In Arizona, it goes quarter horses, paints, arabs, and then thoroughbreds. You also see a lot of gaited horses (a lot of trail riders love them) and mules. Not so common are the drafts and draft crosses and the warmbloods.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

Queensland, Australia? Definately the thoroughbred. There are more OTTBs around than you can poke a stick at  I ride a TB every lesson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Gaited breeds mostly then qh and paints!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Broward fla is mostly qh and ottb. We have our fair share of paints and apps though. I have seen a couple florida cracker horses, and worked one for a bit. He was... Interesting. But I think it was mostly his attitude. He had a weird way of looking at everything that made him feel like a snake. *shrug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

The most popular here are Thoroughbreds, Arabians, Lipizzaners (lots of them) and Fresians. We have also Andalusians and some sport type horses like Oldenburg, Hanoverian, Selle Francais etc. 

and the local breeds like Romanian Sport horse, Romanian draft, Romanian Trotter and some Hungarian breeds Furioso Norh Star, Gidran, Nonius. 

I've never seen a Quarter Horse or some type of gaited breed. I've heard that someone has some Appaloosas and Paints but it's something very rare around here like some exotic breed .


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Quarter horses & Paints by far, this is cattle ranching country. There is almost every breed and breeder with a farm here but the stock horses outnumber everything put together & doubled.


----------

